# Appearance of the pinkies!



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

My doe Roze has a story. I was going to breed her with a buck named Jack, like titanic, but Jack suddenly died! So I had to breed her with a different buck. She just now had her babies, 15 of them! Some are runts though. Four other does should be having their babies around the 22nd. I am very excited! I will post pics as soon as possible!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

ooo can't wait to see pics


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

wow 15 babies! That is a lot for one doe. Poor Jack, Jack on titanic died too  What colors are the parents and what colors do you hope to see in the litter?


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

The buck is a long haired marked lilac, If I am correct that is :lol: The doe, Roze, is a marked brindle. I am not good with genetics so I don't know which genes are dominant. I hoping to get more brindle's because Roze is the only brindle I have!

the four other does that should have babies soon are, doe#1: A black mouse(it has no white markings would it be called a black self?) The buck: Black tan. doe #2: A black tan, the buck:Black tan (I just love black tans!  ) Doe#3: marked blue (Is marked the right saying for a mouse with white markings on it? I have heard some others use the word broken) . the buck: A marked brindle! My next door neighbor let me barrow him!  Doe#4: a marked black tan? I don't know if that is what is called. the buck: The same buck that is fathering doe#3's litter.
In all these litters I am hoping to get more black tans, Brindles, not sure what else I will get, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Your guess is good as mine :lol: I bred a normal coated blue tan to 5 normal coated agoutis/agouti tans and got a veritable hodge podge of colors! Some satins, and one poor quality angora!


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

My black tan had her babies today! 9 of them!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

15 babies, poor mum has her hands full, most in one of my litters is 11
do you use a nanny?


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes I use a nanny, I bet she is very thankful for her friend :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

isn't it so cute how they help, i have a mother and daughter who have had 2 litters together, they share everything, wouldn't it be great if us humans could have someone like that


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

My marked black tan had her babies, its like each day a mouse has babies! Only two mice mice I am waiting on! I love how the nannies help it is adorable!


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures!
Roze's babies!

























Black tan litter
I think I got a blue in this litter!









Brindle X Blue litter


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

nawwww i love the little moo cows :love1


----------

